
My list of almost indispensable Chrome Extensions - amacoder
https://dev.to/ama/my-list-of-almost-indispensable-chrome-extensions-443
======
maury91
some of those Chrome extensions are already implemented inside chrome.

CSSViewer is essentially the inspect layout of the inspector. The extension
just saves you from opening the inspector.

Clear Cache does exactly what the clear storage button in the inspector does.
you can find it in Developer Tools -> Application -> Clear Storage. The
extensions seem to be just a shortcut.

